# Hi, Newbie here looking for some advice



## billyboy (Aug 28, 2008)

Hi,

Im in the market for a TT 225. I test drove one on wednesday and loved it. It was black, 02 plate, 54k miles.

Ive been looking through the forum and found it very useful.

Just wanna brush up on a few things: I didnt even know the TT got facelifted? Can someone tell me what year the facelift came in and what was changed on the facelifted cars?

Also i know the modding bug is gonna bite me and ive been looking at a Stage 1 APR remap, and a new induction of some sort. Also does the TT run a re-circulating dv? or a dv of somesort?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum 

Info on revisions in the below link, but basically the face lift was the s-line spec which got lower suspension, 3 bar grill, 1 piece alloy gearknob , 18" RS4 alloys and titanium headlamp surrounds (aero wipers were also fitted to later models)

viewtopic.php?t=8302

Regarding dv, the TT uses a recirculating diverter valve, the most popular being the Forge 007P


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome


----------

